
Could we fly from London to New York in an hour? - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33786999
======
violentvinyl
If by "We", they're refferring to the 99% or non-business travellers, then the
answer is no (not any time soon). I'm interested in the idea that eventually
all transatlantic flights might be on these planes, but I'm curious as to
whether or not the the fuel and maintenance costs will mean these flights are
still cost prohibitive to most people (assuming the cost to build the planes
eventually comes down to the point where there could be many in service).

------
edward
Betteridge's law of headlines: "Any headline that ends in a question mark can
be answered by the word no."

